# Obama sueing American companies to help Mexican citizens; you're paying the bill.



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

Obama is at it again protecting Mexican citizens. Any way I look at this, I can't see the harm in making sure that potential employees are eligible for U.S. employment. Making sure in an area that is known for having a TON of illegals in it makes it even easier to justify. Why is Obama protecting illegals and spending my tax dollars to do it? I guess we need to ask Mr. Thomas E. Perez, assistant attorney general for Justice's Civil Rights Division why? ....Perez. Is that Polish? or maybe it's German. :no:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/08/30/AR2010083004923.html

What a bunch of douch bags.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

MarksExtra said:


> Obama is at it again protecting Mexican citizens. Any way I look at this, I can't see the harm in making sure that potential employees are eligible for U.S. employment. Making sure in an area that is known for having a TON of illegals in it makes it even easier to justify. Why is Obama protecting illegals and spending my tax dollars to do it? I guess we need to ask Mr. Thomas E. Perez, assistant attorney general for Justice's Civil Rights Division why? ....Perez. Is that Polish? or maybe it's German. :no:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/08/30/AR2010083004923.html
> 
> What a bunch of douch bags.


 I knew this was coming even before the election, but was willing to be a skeptic of my own paranoia. What troubles me the most is the nightmares that I was experiencing during the campaign are turning out to be reality.... the nightmares I'm having now are making me ill.....

Much Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Not surprised by this. Depressed but not surprised.


----------



## WalterJ (Feb 27, 2008)

do a google search for obama sending 23 million to kenya. That never should have happened. That was our tax money!!!


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

My wife's best friend worked for the state in the welfare dept. and it was common practice when Janet Napolitano was governor to give the mexicans (illegals) a pseudo-social security number so they could apply for benefits. Then they were in the system. So there's some doubt now as to who's here legally and who's not and you need to work a little to prove it.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Does not surprise me one bit.
Liberalism is always void of common sense. The Republicans had 8 years to do something about the border but did nothing...Tom Tancredo seemed to be a lone voice at the time, and also J.D Hawyworth....they were hammering away about the border issue but they were blackballed.
Now, the Democrats.......of course they want to legalize these illegals because they want the vote.
That's another reason I'm a supporter of the _Constitution Party_.....the only party taking this issue serious.
I'm sick and tired of the goverment taking my money that I work hard for and telling me they know how to manage it better than I do......and giving it to illegals, lazy folks, and using it on other wastefull crap like the study of the sex habits of the South American swamp rat.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

I think the liberals want the illegal mexicans here for another reason. The people in mexico are used to being ruled by someone, the cartels are doing it right now. We love our freedom and are fighting to keep it. Put around 20 million illegals with the mindset of of serf in the mix and we are that much closer to being ruled by a benevolent dictator.


----------



## Okiearchery (Sep 17, 2010)

Throwing this out there, the vast majority of the owners of these companies fall into the group that benefit from the bush tax cuts. It is because of the conservative ideal that government should not interfere in business that the businesses are not as heavily regulated as they should be to prevent the hiring of illegal immigrants. Punish the companies for hiring illegal and you will see an immediate drop, in the number of those entering looking for work. There is general way of handling it is a don't ask don't tell policy. Bet an illegal immigrant has done some work for you via a contractor if you have ever had someone build an addition or something. Just some thoughts, everyone needs to think outside of the box once in a while. 

I have mixed views on the issue myself. I think if they want to come and live and work here they should obey the laws of the land. At the same time as a Native American(like many of the aliens) We were here first and had free run of the place until the white man put borders in place. Like I said, I'm mixed over it.


----------

